# Yakima Ju-Jitsu Instructor Booked in Jail for Child Rape Charges



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 26, 2014)

Definitely a horror story.  So sad.....

Yakima Ju-Jitsu Instructor Booked in Jail for Child Rape Charges - KULR-8 Television, Billings, MT


----------



## Steve (Apr 26, 2014)

Wow.  Cristiano is a well known instructor.  I don't know him well but I've interacted with him a few times each year at tournaments and such for years.   If this is true, I hope he goes away fur a long time.  Very sad.  

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 26, 2014)

It is a sad situation.  We will of course have to let the courts play out but it sounds that he confessed.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 27, 2014)

Yet another horrid situation. I hope the victim is able to overcome the nightmare of this situation.


----------



## aedrasteia (Apr 27, 2014)

Apparently, there is more.  not surprising. Depressing. Heartbreaking. Not unique to MA
EXCEPT that " self-protection" is part of most MA.   and is so often utterly wrong-headed.

More information here:
http://www.yakimaherald.com/news/latestlocalnews/2126893-8/jiu-jitsu-instructor-arrested-on-suspicion-of-having

Jarad Deal is general manager of the Gracie Barra school where Oliviera was an instructor
And this is included: 
*Deal said the charge was a shock to him, saying he knew both Oliveira and his accuser and never witnessed anything improper.*
*However, Oliveira last year was sued by the mother of a teenage student who said he attempted to groom the student for sex using Facebook. 

Deal said he thought the suit had been dismissed, and attributed that accusation to a misinterpretation caused by Oliveiras heavy Brazilian accent. **But attorney J.J. Sandlin, who represents the girls family, said the lawsuit is proceeding in Yakima County Superior Court. He said Oliveira never touched the girl, but she lost interest in martial arts and feared retribution from Oliveira as a result of the messages, which the suit described as inappropriate, unsolicited and offensive.

*Facebook posts. No accent discernable


----------



## Tgace (Apr 27, 2014)

How do these instructors get "alone time" with these children to do this? In most dojo situations Ive ever encountered the parent drops the kid off and is sitting in the waiting room or in the parking lot 10 minutes before class is over....

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steve (Apr 27, 2014)

Tgace said:


> How do these instructors get "alone time" with these children to do this? In most dojo situations Ive ever encountered the parent drops the kid off and is sitting in the waiting room or in the parking lot 10 minutes before class is over....
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


I get the impression this was outside the school.  This guy is very well known in the Seattle area.  He's helped referee a lot of tournaments.  Would never have guessed it.  I'm blown away.


----------



## Steve (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks like he's confessed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## granfire (Apr 27, 2014)

Steve said:


> I get the impression this was outside the school.  This guy is very well known in the Seattle area.  He's helped referee a lot of tournaments.  Would never have guessed it.  I'm blown away.



respectability is a great cover....


----------

